# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Looking for Dealers for Quality Multicolor PLAs Tricolor PLAs Dual Color PLAs

## TECSONAR

Hey guys,

This’s Julie, we’ve been engaged in the manufacture of 3D printer filaments for the past 10 years (since 2012), also we're the most professional manufacturer of multicolor PLAs (including dual color PLAs, triple color PLAs, etc.) with complete varieties on Amazon.com (Brand:TECSONAR) currently our high-quality multicolor PLA filaments are launching in store, the printed models are very beautiful and attractive, here we’re looking for dealers for our multicolor PLA filaments, if you wish to, please don't hesitate to contact me at tecsonarus@gmail.com

Easy 3 steps to become a dealer:

Step 1: post deal contents we provided or your customized deal contents to your deal channels (must be experienced in posting deals and must have mature deal channels)

Step 2: provide screen captures of your posts

Step 3: a cash prize of $50 will be presented to you

----------

